# Alternative possible ? réinstaller Win10



## tabasko (24 Février 2020)

Bonsoir !

J'ai un windows 10 que j'ai installer avec Bootcamp que je voudrai réinstaller.
Quelles sont les alternatives ? Je dois supprimer la partition depius bootcamp et reprendre à zéro ? ou alors est ce que je pourrai relancer une install depuis windowd directement ? et même question, depuis parallel desktop 

Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## tabasko (29 Février 2020)

Je me permets un p'tit up timide


----------



## ericse (29 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Puisque cela ne te gène pas de risquer d'effacer ton Windows, tu ne cours pas grand risque à remettre ta clé faite avec Bootcamp et reprendre l'installation à ce point comme la première fois. Pour parallel desktop je ne comprends pas la question...


----------



## tabasko (29 Février 2020)

Bonjour ericse

Merci pour ton retour.
En effet, zéro crainte pour cette réinstallation.

En fait, initialement le voulais le faire via bootcamp. Ce qui me perturbe c'est qu'en passant par l'utilitaire bootcamp, la seule chose que je suis autorisé à faire, c'est le retirer.







Et du coup, je trouve casanier de supprimer la partition bootcamp pour la re-créer dans la foulée.
Je m'interrogeais donc sur les moyens possibles pour juste "ré-installer windows".

Je tenterai bien une réinstallation à partir de windows (avec la fonctionnalité prévu à cet effet) mais dans ce cas j'ai peur de ne pas profiter de l'avantage de bootcamp (qui si j'ai bien compris, pousse les drivers nécessaires à windows pour mon iMac)...

En même temps, comme vous dites, j'ai pas de données à perdre, je pourrai tester et voir ... mais je préfère comprendre et choisir une alternative qui fasse sens


----------



## boninmi (29 Février 2020)

Et ça sert à quoi Windows 10 que tu ne puisses pas faire avec Mac OS ?


----------



## tabasko (29 Février 2020)

hahahaha ! 
je l'attendais 

çà me sert essentiellement à jouer à Empire Earth avec les enfants, et aussi pour un côté geek que j'assume.
après çà fait un moment que j'ai pas regardé s'il y avait des alternatives viable pour jouer en réseau entre MAC/PC à ce jeux.

Pour l'histoire : BootCamp détecte la volonté de l'installeur Win10 à modifier les éléments en profondeur et n'autorise pas l'opération depuis Parallel Desktop. Il faut vraiment booter sur la partition windows pour continuer.


----------



## boninmi (29 Février 2020)

tabasko a dit:


> hahahaha !
> je l'attendais
> çà me sert essentiellement à jouer à Empire Earth avec les enfants


Très mauvais tout ça pour les enfants.  
Viens plutôt faire de la randonnée en Ardèche.


----------



## tabasko (29 Février 2020)

Le débat inutile et au bon endroit ?
Jouez de temps en temps à un vieux jeux de stratégie (on parle pas de trucs genre black-ops ou grand thieft je sais pas quoi) çà n'a rien de mauvais. Tu dois être encore plus âgé que moi 

Bref. Merci pour ta participation et pour le soucis que tu témoignes autour de l'éducation de mes ados 

Je me vois pas faire 1300km A/R de voiture pour une randonnée mais c'est bien d'avoir fait un coup de pub 
Je réfléchirai à deux fois avant de venir demander conseil. 

On interroge sur BootCamp et çà finit en jugement de valeur et spam...

Désolant.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Février 2020)

tabasko a dit:


> Je réfléchirai à deux fois avant de venir demander conseil.


Né réfléchis pas trop et reviens quand tu veux poser tes questions. On y répondra aussi vite que possible et avec autant d'humour et d'auto dérision que possible !





tabasko a dit:


> On interroge sur BootCamp et çà finit en jugement de valeur et spam...
> 
> Désolant.


Ne juge pas trop vite *boninmi*. Il y avait des smileys dans son message


----------



## tabasko (29 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Né réfléchis pas trop et reviens quand tu veux poser tes questions. On y répondra aussi vite que possible et avec autant d'humour et d'auto dérision que possible !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans le mien aussi il y a des smileys


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2020)

tabasko a dit:


> J'ai un windows 10 que j'ai installer avec Bootcamp que je voudrai réinstaller.
> Quelles sont les alternatives ? Je dois supprimer la partition depius bootcamp et reprendre à zéro ? ou alors est ce que je pourrai relancer une install depuis windowd directement ? et même question, depuis parallel desktop


Il n'y aucune autre alternative que de devoir tout recommencer, car on ne peut pas réparer et/ou faire une réinstallation directement depuis un fichier .iso. Dans ton cas de figure et comme dans ta copie écran, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de faire un clic sur Restaurer qui aura pour effet de supprimer proprement la partition Windows. Attention, ne jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque sous peine de devoir passer par des commandes Terminal pour ne pas perdre sa version de macOS et/ou des données.

Tu as une alternative différente sans Assistant Boot Camp et en utilisant un disque dur USB 3.0 ou Thunderbolt... https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------



## Nikware (1 Mars 2020)

L'option remise a zéro (réinitialiser) est présente dans Windows 10.
Aucun besoin de réinstaller l'Os.


----------



## tabasko (1 Mars 2020)

Merci Locke. Ca tranche bien et çà répond totalement à ce que je voulais savoir.
Très intéressant ton alternative mais je vais rester avec bootcamp.

J'avais bidouiller la taille de ma partition avec Paragon, j'espère que je ne vais pas le regretter 

-

Nikware :
J'ai essayé mais il me demande un support dont je ne dispose pas. Tu parles de l'option en passant par les options de récupérations ? (celle qui laisse le choix entre tout effacer ou conserver les données ?)


----------



## Nikware (1 Mars 2020)

Oui c'est bien cela.
Je vais tester demain.


[QUOTE="
Nikware :
J'ai essayé mais il me demande un support dont je ne dispose pas. Tu parles de l'option en passant par les options de récupérations ? (celle qui laisse le choix entre tout effacer ou conserver les données ?)
[/QUOTE]


----------



## tabasko (1 Mars 2020)

Et surtout ce qui me freinait c'est que je me dis qu'une réinstaller hors bootcamp va probablement me poser des problèmes de drivers...


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2020)

tabasko a dit:


> Et surtout ce qui me freinait c'est que je me dis qu'une réinstaller hors bootcamp va probablement me poser des problèmes de drivers...


Ah bon, tu as bien lu que je mentionne avoir utilisé un iMac 2015 et un vieux MBP de 2010 ? Le logiciel Brigadier que je mentionne permet de se passer de faire le téléchargement des drivers depuis Assistant Boot Camp, relis bien le message que je t'ai mentionné, relis, relis et relis. J'ai en tout réalisé 25 installations avec cette procédure.


----------



## tabasko (2 Mars 2020)

En fait j'avoue que le coup d'un windows sur un disque externe me botte pas du tout, et je n'ai pas approfondi avec attention ma lecture. Sur ton invitation je suis quand même retourner lire l'article complet que tu as pris le temps d'écrire et de partager. J'ai mon côté geek qui me dit que je dois avoir WD 2To qui traine dans un placard  ... mais j'ai largement suffisamment de place sur mon iMac   et surement rester avec bootcamp.


----------



## Locke (2 Mars 2020)

tabasko a dit:


> J'ai mon côté geek qui me dit que je dois avoir WD 2To qui traine dans un placard  ... mais j'ai largement suffisamment de place sur mon iMac  et surement rester avec bootcamp.


Tu fais comme tu veux, mais si par malheur tu as un problème avec la partition Windows en interne, il ne faudra jamais utiliser Utilitaire de disque ni le gestionnaire de disque de Windows. Toute tentative de modification des partitions amènera inévitablement à un plantage avec une perte des données, voire de macOS ou de Windows. Le seul logiciel qui permette d'agrandir/rétrécir une partition Windows ne fonctionne que sous macOS et c'est Paragon Camptune...




Le fait d'utiliser un disque dur USB reviendra au niveau fonctionnement à ne pas monopoliser l'espace du disque dur interne. De plus sans logiciel tiers il ne sera pas possible de copier des données de macOS vers Windows et inversement, sauf si en interne ou en externe on réserve une partition en exFAT qui ne nécessitera aucun logiciel.

Avec la méthode que je mentionne, pas de réservation d'une taille pour Windows, une isolation totale entre les deux OS. La possibilité via Parallels Desktop ou VMware de créer une machine virtuelle de quelques Mo en utilisant le disque dur contenant Windows. Une machine virtuelle dans un Mac occupe entre 15 et 25 Go. Alors, prends le temps de réfléchir et passe un peu de temps à lire dans cette section les avanies/péripéties de certains membres avec les aléas d'Assistant Boot Camp. Je ne parle pas du protocole officiel d'installation, mais du bidouillage malheureux de certains membres.


----------

